# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  Recover Deleted Records

## khoereen

I want to know what to do to recover the deleted records on a specific table. Unfortunately, the dba was unable to activate Trace feature and I am not familiar in using the transaction logs to retrieve data.

please help.  :Confused:

----------


## rmiao

You can restore db from good backup if have any. Or need third party tool, like Lumigent's Log Explorer.

----------


## khoereen

The dba told me that there is a scheduled backup of db logs every 2 hrs and I should check each log one by one to find the exact time where the data was being deleted. Could you give me an idea as to where to find freeware or 3rd party tool for this? 

BTW, Lumingent is not available on our country  :Frown:  

Thanks a lot!

----------


## MAK

download diagnostic manager from www.idera.com. it has the feature of looking into log files on the current database.

You can use this even on trial period.

----------


## rmiao

Hey apogoreliy, please don't keep digging out old threads.

----------

